# Movie quote game



## YouthNinja (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a game where you say a quote from a movie. You say the quote, who said it, and in what movie. I'll get the ball rolling with this: 

"This is the day you always remember as the day you almost captured Captain Jack Sparrow!"-Jack Sparrow, Prates of the Carribianurse of the Black Pearl


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2007)

"Hail to the king, baby!" - Ash from Evil Dead series.


----------



## conceptz (Apr 5, 2007)

"GTA friend!" - the black dude, Resident Evil: Apocalypse


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2007)

conceptz said:


> "GTA friend!" - the black dude, Resident Evil: Apocalypse



Mike Epps.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 5, 2007)

"_Im his dad, and you are the guy who is fucking his mom_"

~*Thank you for Smoking*


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 6, 2007)

''That is one big pile of shit.'' - Dr. Ian Malcolm from Jurassic Park.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 6, 2007)

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue." ~ Steve McCroskey from Airplane!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2007)

Tony Montana (Scarface)

_"Say hello to my little friend!" _


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2007)

Tyler Durden (Fight Club): 

"The first rule of Fight Club is . . . you do not talk about Fight Club."

"Whoa! Okay, you are now firing a gun . . . at your imaginary friend . . . near 400 gallons or nitroglycerin!"

"Without pain, without sacrifice, you would have nothing."

"Self-improvement is masturbation. Now, self-destruction . . ."


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2007)

Jules Winnfield (Pulp Fiction)

"Ezekiel 25:17 
The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he, who in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2007)

Priest (Monty Python and the Holy Grail):  'And the Lord spoke, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shalt be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out! Once the number three, being the third number be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thou foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."'


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2007)

"Astalavista Baby" - Terminator series.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Apr 6, 2007)

"_Brick: I read somewhere their periods attract bears. Bears can smell the menstruation.
Brian Fantana: Well, that's just great. You hear that, Ed? Bears. Now you're putting the whole station in jeopardy._

-Brick & Brian *Anchorman*


This isn't much of a game is it? It'd be much more of a game if one person leaves a quote then the next person to post has to guess what film it's from, then leaves their own quote and so on.


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2007)

"Somebody Stop Me!" The Mask


----------



## isanon (Apr 6, 2007)

"God damn what a rush" John Travolta - Broken Arrow


----------



## Danse (Apr 6, 2007)

" i got shot in the buttocks"

Forrest Gump


----------



## plox (Apr 6, 2007)

"I want to buy a car with pussy magnet." Borat


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 6, 2007)

"Wait till they get a load of me"  The Joker-Batman


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2007)

"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse." The Godfather


----------



## Kameil (Apr 6, 2007)

king of the Castle King of the castle- Borat


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 6, 2007)

_"Its PARTY TIME! P-A-R-T-WHY?Because I Gotta!"_-The Mask


----------



## Lollaff (Apr 6, 2007)

"Tonight we dine in hell!!" -Leonidas, 300


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2007)

"Bond. James Bond."


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

The best quotes are from the subtitles in bootleg DVDs.

See my sig below.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2007)

Loki:	Let it never be said that your anal retentive attention to detail never yielded positive results!
Bartleby:	You can't be anal retentive if you don't have an anus.


and I couldn't find it in written form so heres the clip


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2007)

Princess Bride had too many good quotes.

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die." 

"Ever heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates?...Morons."

"Inconceivable!"

"He's right on top of us! I wonder if he is using the same wind we are using?"

"Let me explain… No, there is too much. Let me sum up. Buttercup is marrying Humperdinck in a little less than half an hour, so all we have to do is get in, break up the wedding, steal the Princess, and make our escape after I kill Count Rugen."

"You just wiggled your finger. That's wonderful!"

"Yes, you're very smart. Shut up."

"Mawwiage. Mawwiage is what bwings us togethew today. Mawwiage, that bwessed awwangement, that dweam within a dweam. And wove, twue wove, wiww fowwow you fowevah and evah… So tweasuwe youw wove…"

Inigo: That Vizzini, he can fuss. 
Fezzik: Fuss... Fuss... I think he likes to scream at us. 
Inigo: Probably he means no harm. 
Fezzik: He's really very short on charm. 
Inigo: You have a great gift for rhyme. 
Fezzik: Yes, some of the time. 
Vizzini: Enough of that. 
Inigo: Fezzik, are there rocks ahead? 
Fezzik: If there are, we'll all be dead. 
Vizzini: No more rhymes now, I mean it! 
Fezzik: Anybody want a peanut? 
Vizzini: Dyeaahh!!

Inigo: You are ready, then? 
Man in Black: Whether I am or not, you've been more than fair. 
Inigo: You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you. 
Man in Black: You seem a decent fellow. I hate to die. 
Inigo: Begin!

Buttercup: We'll never survive! 
Westley: Nonsense. You're only saying that because no one ever has.

Miracle Max: Hey! Hello in there. Hey! What's so important? What you got here that's worth living for? 
Westley: ... tr ... oooo .... luv... 
Inigo: True love. You heard him. You could not ask for a more noble cause than that. 
Miracle Max: Sonny, true love is the greatest thing in the world. Except for a nice MLT, a mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe. They're so perky, I love that. But that's not what he said. He distinctly said "to blave." And, as we all know, "to blave" means "to bluff." So you're probably playing cards, and he cheated — 
Valerie: Liar! — LIAR-LI-A-A-AR! 
Miracle Max: Get back, witch! 
Valerie: I'm not a witch, I'm your wife. But after what you just said, I'm not even sure I want to be that anymore. 
Miracle Max: You never had it so good. 
Valerie: "True love." He said, "true love," Max. My God — 
Miracle Max: Don't say another word, Valerie. 
Valerie: He's afraid. Ever since Prince Humperdinck fired him, his confidence is shattered. 
Miracle Max: Why'd you say that name — you promised me that you would never say that name. 
Valerie: What, Humperdinck? Humperdinck. Humperdinck. Ooo-ooo, Humperdinck! 
Miracle Max: [holding his hands over his ears] I'm not listening! 
Valerie: A life expiring and you don't have the decency to say why you won't help. 
Miracle Max: Nobody's hearing nothing! 
Valerie: Humperdinck. Humperdinck! Humperdinck! 
Inigo: But this is Buttercup's true love — If you heal him, he will stop Humperdinck's wedding. 
Valerie: Humperdinck. Humperdinck — 
Miracle Max: [to Valerie] Shut up! [to Inigo] Wait. Wait. I make him better, Humperdinck suffers? 
Inigo: Humiliations galore! 
Miracle Max: That is a noble cause. Give me the sixty-five, I'm on the job.

[Inigo pounds on a door] 
Miracle Max: Go away! 
[Inigo pounds again] 
Miracle Max: [opening a small window in the door] What? What? 
Inigo: Are you the Miracle Max who worked for the King all those years? 
Miracle Max: The King's stinking son fired me. And thank you so much for bringing up such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice paper cut and pour lemon juice on it? We're closed! [slams the window closed] 
[Inigo pounds again] 
Miracle Max: Beat it or I'll call the Brute Squad. 
Fezzik: I'm on the Brute Squad. 
Miracle Max: You are the Brute Squad! 
Inigo: We need a miracle. It's very important. 
Miracle Max: Look, I'm retired. And besides, why would you want someone the King's stinking son fired? I might kill whoever you wanted me to miracle. 
Inigo: He's already dead. 
Miracle Max: He is, eh? I'll take a look. Bring him in.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2007)

you missed the best and most badass of all



> Count Rugen: [Inigo stands up after getting stabbed by a knife thrown by Count Rugen] Good heavens. Are you still trying to win?
> [Inigo falls back against the wall]
> Count Rugen: You've got an overdeveloped sense of vengeance. It's going to get you into trouble someday
> Count Rugen: [Inigo falls back against the wall] You've got an overdeveloped sense of vengeance. It's going to get you into trouble someday.
> ...






> Inigo Montoya: Hello there. Slow going?
> Man in Black: Look, I don't mean to be rude but this is not as easy as it looks, so I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't distract me.
> Inigo Montoya: [apologetic] Sorry.
> Man in Black: Thank you.
> ...


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Apr 6, 2007)

"Oy she turned me into a newt"-random villager
"A newt?"-Sir Bedeviere
"I..uh..I got better"-random village guy

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2007)

The tagline for the Princess Bride is what got me the most:

She gets kidnapped. He gets killed. But it all ends up okay.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 6, 2007)

"Whew! Okay, kids, let's stop and review the important information - Lyle is a big doofus. Poor George was really shot, but can't die because, hey, let's face it, he's the hero. "

Narrator- George of the jungle


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2007)

Patches O'Houlihan (Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story)-  "If you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball!"


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2007)

Lee (Enter the Dragon)

"Boards don't hit back."


----------



## Starber (Apr 6, 2007)

"Look, Little Jack was crying so I picked him up and gave him some hugs. Then I went into the kitchen to answer the phone and when I came back, he had let himself out of the playpen, put on Scarface and glued his hands to the rum bottle. Ok?"  

                                         -Ben Stiller/Meet the Fockers =)

"Sharks are like dogs, they only bite if you touch their private parts."

                                          -50 First Dates =)


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2007)

"You Complete Me" Jerry McGuire

This one should be famous. :/


----------



## Kameil (Apr 6, 2007)

?Leo's back. You'd better go and say hello before he leaves again.?-Raphael -TMNT......


----------



## Seany (Apr 6, 2007)

'..Nobody makes me bleed my own blood....NOBODY!' White Goodman, Dodgeball.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 6, 2007)

Brian Fantana (Paul Rudd): I think I was in love once.
Ron Burgundy (Will Ferrell): Really? What was her name?
Brian Fantana: I don't remember.
Ron Burgundy: That's not a good start, but keep going...
Brian Fantana: She was Brazilian, or Chinese, or something weird. I met her in the bathroom of a K-Mart and we made out for hours. Then we parted ways, never to see each other again.
Ron Burgundy: I'm pretty sure that's not love.
Brian Fantana: Damn it. 

~Anchorman


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Goldenye:Trevelyan-For England James?
                  Bond-No,for me...
and 
               006:Half of everything is luck James.
               007:And the other half?
               006:Fate...


----------



## X (Apr 7, 2007)

"Douh!" Homer Simpson


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

X said:


> "Douh!" Homer Simpson



I'm not sure that's a movie quote.



*YET!*


----------



## Altron (Apr 7, 2007)

"Trojans! All my life i have lived by a code and the code is simple....honor your family, love your wife, defend your country, Troy is mother to us all fight for her!" - Hector Of Troy (Eric Bana)-Troy


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Stanley Goodspeed:* You enjoying this?

*John Mason:* Well, it's certainly more enjoyable than my average day... reading philosophy, avoiding gang rape in the washrooms... though, it's less of a problem these days. Maybe I'm losing my sex appeal. 

*(The Rock)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

"Snakes... Why did it have it to be snakes?" - Indiana Jones.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Elsa:* [to Indy after a kiss] How dare you kiss me!
*Indiana Jones:* Leave me alone, I don't like fast women.
*Elsa:* And I hate arrogant men. 
*
(Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

(Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade)

Professor Henry Jones: I didn't know you could fly a plane. 
Indiana Jones: Fly, yes. Land, no.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

[On the radio]
*Hans Gruber:* Mister Mystery Guest? Are you still there?
*John McClane:* Yeah, I'm still here. Unless you wanna open the front door for me.
*Hans Gruber:* Uh, no I'm afraid not. But you have me at a loss. You know my name but who are you? Just another American who saw too many movies as a child? Another orphan of a bankrupt culture who thinks he's John Wayne? Rambo? Marshall Dillon?
*John McClane:* Was always kinda' partial to Roy Rogers actually. I really dig those sequined shirts.
*Hans Gruber:* Do you really think you have a chance against us, Mister Cowboy?
*John McClane:* Yippee-ki-yay, friend. 

*(Die Hard)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

John McClane: You don't like me cause I'm white!
Zeus Carver: I don't like you cause you gonna get me killed!

John (to Zeus regarding Simon): I threw his little brother off the thirty-second floor of Nakatomi Towers out in L.A. I guess he's a little pissed at me.

(Die Hard with a Vengeance)


----------



## X (Apr 7, 2007)

Even if it's not, it's bloody famous! And it will be sooner or later when the movie comes out in a few months.


----------



## Homura (Apr 7, 2007)

"Luke...I am your father!" -Darth Vader

Classic :3


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

Sylar said:


> John McClane: You don't like me cause I'm white!
> Zeus Carver: I don't like you cause you gonna get me killed!
> 
> John (to Zeus regarding Simon): I threw his little brother off the thirty-second floor of Nakatomi Towers out in L.A. I guess he's a little pissed at me.
> ...



 great quotes.

*John McClane:* Oh man, I can't fucking believe this. Another basement, another elevator. How can the same thing happen to the same guy twice? 

*Grant:* You're the wrong guy at the wrong place at the wrong time.
*John McClane:* Story of my life. 

*Grant:* Too bad, McClane. I kind of liked you.
*John McClane:* I got enough friends. 

*(Die Hard 2)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

Zeus: What the fuck are you doin'? 
John McClane: Interrogatin' him. 
Zeus: Well, what's he gonna tell you, "I'm dead"? 
John McClane: Well, I ain't gonna know 'til I ask him, am I? 

Inspector Cobb: Simon, I can appreciate your feelings for McClane. But believe me, the jerk isn't worth it. He's stepped on so many toes in this department, by next month he's gonna be a security guard. His own wife wants nothing to do with him, and he's about two steps to becoming a full-blown alcoholic. 
John McClane: [whispering] *One* step, one step. 

[after dropping McClane off in Harlem with a sign that says "I hate ^ (use bro)"] 
Inspector Cobb: We'll be back to pick you up in fifteen minutes. 
John McClane: Take your time. I expect to be dead in four. 

[Simon is in one of the dumptrucks driving gold through the unfinished aqueduct] 
Simon: [on a phone] Rear guard, you can close up now. 
[pauses, not getting an answer] 
Simon: We've reached the dam, you can come up now... 
[pauses again, no answer] 
Simon: Nils? You can close in now. Nils? 
John McClane: [on the guard's phone] Attention! Attention! Nils is dead! I repeat, Nils is dead, fuck-head. So's his pal, and those four guys from the East German All-Stars, your boys at the bank? They're gonna be a little late. 
Simon: [on the phone] John... in the back of the truck you're driving, there's $13 billon dollars worth in gold bullion. I wonder would a deal be out of the question? 
John McClane: [on the phone] Yeah, I got a deal for you. Come out from that rock you're hiding under, and I'll drive this truck up your ass. 
Simon: [on the phone] How colorful.

John McClane: [to terrorists in a tunnel] Hi, Mickey O'Brien, aquaduct security. We've had a report of a guy coming through here with, uh, eight reindeer. 
[shoots the terrorists] 
John McClane: Yeah, they said he was a jolly old fat guy with a snowy white beard. Cute red clothes. I'm surprised you didn't see him. 

(Die Hard: With a Vengeance)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Axel Foley:* Don't you think I realize what's going on here, miss? Who do you think I am, huh? Don't you think I know that if I was some hotshot from out of town that pulled inside here and you guys made a reservation mistake, I'd be the first one to get a room and I'd be upstairs relaxing right now. But I'm not some hotshot from out of town, I'm a small reporter from "Rolling Stone" magazine that's in town to do an exclusive interview with Michael Jackson that's gonna be picked up by every major magazine in the country. I was gonna call the article "Michael Jackson Is Sitting On Top of the World," but now I think I might as well just call it "Michael Jackson Can Sit On Top of the World Just As Long As He Doesn't Sit in the Beverly Palm Hotel 'Cause There's No ^ (use bro) Allowed in There!" 

*Axel Foley:* Disturbing the peace? I got thrown out of a window! What's the fuckin' charge for getting pushed out of a moving car, huh? Jaywalking? 

*Axel Foley:* Hey Jenny, don't worry about me. We got coffee and cocaine here. We're gonna get wired and have a big party. 

*Axel Foley:* Billy, you don't have to be embarrassed if your dick gets hard. That's the whole object of this. Taggart's dick is hard but he won't let you know 'cause he's the boss. Boss' dick got to stay limp, right? See, I ain't on duty so my dick can be hard. 

*(Beverly Hills Cop)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

Frank Drebin- The truth hurts doesn't it, Hapsburg. Oh sure, maybe not as much as jumping on a bicycle with the seat missing, but it hurts. 

-There is always risk. Like getting up in the morning and crossing the street... Or putting your face in a fan. 

-Like a midget at a urinal, I'd have to be on my toes. 

-And by the way.. I faked every orgasm. 

-Well I'm sure we can handle this like the mature adults we are isn't that right Mr. Poopy...Pants! 

Vincent Ludwig: Drebin! 
Jane Spencer: Frank! 
Frank Drebin: You're both right. 

Vincent Ludwig: Inspector Drebin, welcome. 
Frank Drebin: The feeling is mutual. 
Vincent Ludwig: Nice to meet you too... :He offers Drebin some cigars: ... Cuban?  Frank Drebin: Err, no, Dutch-Irish, my father was from Wales. 

Jane Spencer: Can I interest you in a night cap? 
Frank Drebin: No, thank you, I don't wear them. 

Frank Drebin: When I see five weirdos in togas stabbing a man in plain view of a hundred people, I shoot the bastards, that's my policy. 
Mayor Barkley: That was a Shakespeare in the Park production of Julius Caesar, you moron! You killed five actors! Good ones! 

Rocko: What is your prison number? 
Frank Drebin: It's unlisted. 

Frank Drebin: That's the red-light district. I wonder why Savage is hanging around down there. 
Ed Hocken: Sex, Frank? 
Frank Drebin: Uh, no, not right now, Ed. We've got work to do. 

(The Naked Gun)

EDIT: 1000th post! Go me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

*E.L.:* Well, there are these rules that guys have, an understanding as to what exactly constitutes cheating. Take your situation for example: it's not cheating. It's never cheating when you're in a different area code, not to mention a different state.
*Kyle:* That makes no sense.
*E.L.:* Hey, don't look at me Kyle, OK, I didn't make up the rules.
*Rubin:* No no, this is legit, I- I've actually read an article about this. There's a whole bunch of them, it's like- they're like loopholes. Right, for argument's sake, let's say that you were sleeping with two girls at the same time, it- it wouldn't be cheating because they would cancel each other out.
*E.L.:* Exactly. Or if, uh, you're too wasted to remember- it is not cheating. Because if you can't really remember it, it never really took place. 

*E.L.:* You're already cheating! Anytime you pass up sex, you're cheating on yourself.

*(Road Trip)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

Striker: Surely you can't be serious?! 
Rumack: I am serious, and don't call me Shirley! 

Striker: Surely there must be something you can do. 
Rumack: I'm doing everything I can, and stop calling me Shirley. 

Old Lady: Nervous? 
Striker: Yes. 
Old Lady: First time? 
Striker: No, I've been nervous lots of times. 

Striker: My orders came through. My squadron ships out tomorrow, we're bombing the storage depots at Daiquiri at 18:00 hours. We're coming in from the North, below their radar. 
Elaine: When will you be back? 
Striker: I can't tell you that. It's classified. 

Joey: Wait a minute! I know you. You're Kareem Abdul-Jabar. You played basketball for the Los Angeles Lakers. 
Murdock: I'm sorry son, but you must have me confused with some-one else. My name is Roger Murdock. I'm the co-pilot. 
Joey: You are Kareem! I've seen you play. My dad's got season tickets. 
Murdock: I think you should go back to your seat now Joey. Right Clarence? 
Capt. Oveur: Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, he's not bothering anyone, let him stay here. 
Murdock: But just remember, my name is ROGER MURDOCK. I'm an airline pilot. 
Joey: I think you're the greatest, but my dad says you don't work hard enough on defence. And he says that lots of times, you don't even run down court. And that you don't really try... except during the playoffs. 
Murdock: The hell I don't!! ( grabs Joey by collar ) LISTEN KID! I've been hearing that crap ever since I was at UCLA. I'm out there busting my buns every night. Tell your old man to drag Walton and Lanier up and down the court for 48 minutes. 

Randy: Excuse me sir, there's been a little problem in the cockpit… 
Striker: The cockpit…what is it? 
Randy: It's the little room in the front of the plane where the pilots sit, but that's not important now. 

McCroskey: Mayday? What the hell does that mean? 
Johnny: Mayday? Why that's the Russian New Year. You know, we'll have a big parade, we'll serve hot hors d'oevres…

McCroskey: [hands over a map on a piece of paper] Johnny, what can you make outta this? 
Johnny: This? Why I could make a hat, or a brooch, a pterodactyl…

Kramer (Over radio): How's it handling? 
Striker: Sluggish, like a wet sponge. 
Elaine (Dutifully relaying via radio to Kramer): Sluggish, like a wet sponge. 
Striker (To Elaine): It's a damn good thing he doesn't know how much I hate his guts. 
Elaine (Over radio): It's a damn good thing you don't know how much he hates your guts

Elaine: Would you like something to read? 
Old Lady: Do you have anything light? 
Elaine: Uhh…how about this leaflet, Famous Jewish Sports Legends? 


(Airplane!)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Smokey:* I know you don't smoke weed, I know this; but I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got shit to do. 

*(Friday)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

(Yzma and Kronk are about to enter the "secret" lab)
Yzma: Pull the lever, Kronk. (Kronk does so and sends her falling through the wrong hole) Wrong lever! (walks back, soaking wet, and kicks away the alligator biting her) Why do we even have that lever? (Alligator whimpers and runs away) 

Yzma: Kronk, why did I think you could do this? This one simple thing. It's like I'm talking to a monkey.
Shoulder Devil: Whoa now!
Yzma: A really, really, big, stupid monkey named Kronk!
Shoulder Angel: Ouch.
Yzma: And would you like to know something else? I never liked your spinach puffs. Never!
Kronk: Gasp!
(visibly hurt as his sholder angel pats him)
Kronk's Shoulder Devil: That's it! (cocks trident) She's goin' down.
Kronk's Shoulder Angel: Now guys, from above, the wicked shall receive their just reward. (they look to the heavens and notice a chandelier as an angel chorus sings)
Kronk, shoulder angel, and devil simultaneously: That'll work. 

Kronk's Shoulder Devil: (while Kuzco in a bag is about to go over a very large waterfall) Listen big guy, I got three good reasons why you should just walk away. Number one: (points to Kronk's Shoulder Angel) Look at that guy! He's got that sissy, stringy, music thing.
Kronk's Shoulder Angel: We've been through this; it's a harp, and you know it.
Kronk's Shoulder Devil: All right; that's a harp, and that's a dress.
Kronk's Shoulder Angel: Robe!
Kronk's Shoulder Devil: Reason number two: (as he does a one-handed handstand) Look what I can do!
Kronk: What does that have to do with any—
Kronk's Shoulder Angel: No, no, he's got a point.
Kronk: Look, you guys are confusing me, so, uh... "be gone", or whatever I do to get rid of you guys.
Kronk's Shoulder Angel and Devil: That'll work. (they go away) 

Shoulder Devil: Don't listen to him. He's trying to lead you down the "path of righteousness". I'm gonna lead you down the path that rocks! 

(The Emperor's New Groove)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Eric Draven:* It can't rain all the time. 

*Eric Draven:* Take your shot, Funboy. You've got me dead bang. 

*Albrecht:* You killed Tin-Tin?
*Eric Draven:* He was already dead. He died one year ago the moment he touched her. They're all dead. They just don't know it yet

[Just before he stabs Tin-Tin]
*Eric Draven:* Victims; aren't we all? 

*Eric Draven:* It's not a good day to be a bad guy, huh Skank? 

*Funboy:* Jesus Christ!
*Eric Draven:* Jesus Christ? Stop me if you heard this one: Jesus Christ walks into a hotel.
[Fun Boy shoots him]
*Eric Draven:* Ow! He hands the innkeeper three nails, and he asks...
[Fun Boy shoots him again]
*Funboy:* Don't you ever fuckin' die?
*Eric Draven:* Can you put me up for the night? 

*(The Crow)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

(The Matrix)

Security Guard: Can you please remove any metalic items on your person, keys. loose change. ... [Neo opens his trenchcoat, revealing a very large number of guns]...HOLY SHIT! 

Boy: Do not try to bend the spoon; that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth. 
Neo: What truth? 
Boy: There is no spoon. 
Neo: There is no spoon? 
Boy: Then you will see, it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself. 

Cypher: No. No, I don't believe it! 
Tank: Believe it or not, you piece of shit! You're still gonna burn! 

Tank: So what do you need? Besides a miracle. 
Neo: Guns. Lots of guns. 

Lieutenant: I think we can handle one little girl. I sent two units, they're bringing her down now. 
Agent Smith: No, Lieutenant, your men are already dead. 

Cypher: Ignorance is bliss. 

Trinity: Dodge this.

Neo: Mr. Wizard! Get me the hell out of here! 

Neo: What are you trying to tell me? That I can dodge bullets? 
Morpheus: No, Neo. I'm trying to tell you that when you're ready, you won't have to.


----------



## X (Apr 7, 2007)

"May the force be with you"


----------



## JayG (Apr 7, 2007)

Ino_Pig said:


> "_Brick: I read somewhere their periods attract bears. Bears can smell the menstruation.
> Brian Fantana: Well, that's just great. You hear that, Ed? Bears. Now you're putting the whole station in jeopardy._
> 
> -Brick & Brian *Anchorman*
> ...



That movie is so damn quotable.

"Stay classy, San Diego"


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

*Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby*

Ricky Bobby: [thinking he is on fire] Help me, Jesus! Help me, Jewish God! Help me, Allah! Aah! Help me, Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off of me!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail;
Black Knight:'Tis just a flesh wound!


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 7, 2007)

"Enough is enough! I have had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane"

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 7, 2007)

"Yogurt! I HATE Yogurt!Even with strawberries...."
Dark Helmet(Rick Moranis), SpaceBalls


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Spaceballs had all the best quotes too numourous to list!

_Dark Helmet: Raspberry. There's only one man who would dare give me the raspberry: Lone Star!
[camera moves in closer and closer during his dialog until it smashes into Dark Helmet and knocks him out] 
and
[Mega-Maid's computer counts down to self-destruct]
Self-Destruct Voice: Ten... nine... eight... six...
President Skroob: Six? What happened to seven?
Self-Destruct Voice: Just kidding! Seven... six... five... four... three... two... one... have a nice day.
President Skroob, Colonel Sandurz, Dark Helmet: Thank you. 

Dark Helmet: Before you die there is something you should know about us, Lone Star.
Lone Starr: What?
Dark Helmet: I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate.
Lone Starr: What's that make us?
Dark Helmet: Absolutely nothing! Which is what you are about to become. 

[Skroob, Helmet, and Sanders reach the cancellation button]
Dark Helmet: Out of order? FUCK! Even in the future, nothing works! 

Lone Star and Barfheck Please!_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2007)

*Commodus:* The general who became a slave. The slave who became a gladiator. The gladiator who defied an emperor. Striking story! But now, the people want to know how the story ends. Only a famous death will do. And what could be more glorious than to challenge the Emperor himself in the great arena?
*Maximus:* You would fight me?
*Commodus:* Why not? Do you think I am afraid?
*Maximus*: I think you've been afraid all your life. 

*(Gladiator)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

(Jaws)

"We're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## Aeld (Apr 7, 2007)

*"Guess the movie quote"*

You get it right? you pick the next quote, someone else gets it right, and so on and so on... shhhimple. I'll start with a stupidly easy one:

*"If we would have met...back when i was in business... joo would have been my number one llladeh" *

GO!


----------



## RockGuitarist (Apr 7, 2007)

kill bill 2


----------



## martryn (Apr 7, 2007)

Isn't there another thread devoted to movie quotes?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2007)

J. Jonah Jameson (Spiderman)

-(reading front page Daily Bugle headline) Who is Spider-Man? He's a criminal that's who he is! A public menace! (to Robbie Robertson) What's he doing on my front page? 

-Tomorrow morning, Spider-Man, page 1, with a decent picture this time. (to Ted Hoffman) Move Conway's to page 7 and give them 10 percent off. No, make it 5 percent. 

-(refering to the difficulty in catching Spider-Man on film) Aww, what is he, shy? If we can get a picture of Julia Roberts in a thong, we can certainly get a picture of this weirdo. 

-(referring to Peter's photos of Spider-Man) They're crap. Crap. Crap. Megacrap. I'll give you $300 for all of them. 

-(Peter has just accused Jameson of slander) It is not! I resent that! Slander is spoken. In print it's libel. What are you, his lawyer, get lost! Let him sue me, get rich like a normal human being! 

-(Accepts Peter's photos, shows him to the door) Now, I never said you had a job. Meat! I'll send you a box of Christmas meat! Best I can do. Get out of here. Bring me more photos.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

*The Godfather*
[I don't know if this is from the movie or game]
Don Vito Corleone-_One day,and that day may never come...I may call upon you to do a service for me,until then,please accept this as a gift...._


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> *The Godfather*
> [I don't know if this is from the movie or game]
> Don Vito Corleone-_One day,and that day may never come...I may call upon you to do a service for me,until then,please accept this as a gift...._



It comes from the novel and the movie.  Never played the game.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

Before the beggining cutscene,the screen is still black,he's says it..


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Epic Movie*
"Kneel before the queen BITCH!**Punches in the Nuts**


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2007)

Jack Sparrow: I've got a jar of dirt. (POTC: DMC)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2007)

*Cyrus Grissom:* I despise rapists. For me, they're somewhere between a cockroach and that white stuff that accumulates at the corners of your mouth when you're really thirsty. But, in your case, I'll make an exception. 

*Cyrus Grissom:* Where's the plane Cindino?
*Francisco Cindino:* It'll be here, have patience.
*Cyrus Grissom:* The last guy who told me to have patience, I burned him down, bagged his ashes.

*(Con Air)*


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 8, 2007)

i'll drink the horse sperm

chris pontius

jackass 2


----------



## Sylar (Apr 8, 2007)

William 'Billy Bedlam' Bedford: Have you lost your mind? 
Cyrus Grissom: According to my last psych evaluation, yes. 

[after seeing a Corvette being towed in the air by a plane] 
Cameron Poe: On any other day, that might seem strange. 

["Sweet Home Alabama" plays in background] 
Garland Greene: Define irony: a bunch of idiots dancing around on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash. 

Cameron Poe: Sorry Larkin, but there's only two men I trust. One of them's me. The other's not you. 

Cameron Poe: You can take Cindino to rest or rot for all I care. You fire that weapon. Twenty pissed-off prisoners are gonna hear it. Comprende, Ese? 
[Cindino's man screws on a silencer to his gun] 
Cameron Poe: ...Well hooray for the sounds of *fucking* silence! 

Cyrus Grissom: [turns off the stereo] Somebody alerted the authorites in Carson city, somebody even told them about our Lerner rendzevous, somebody even killed pur old Billy Bedlam, somebody even tied a rope to our plane. So, I am asking what is going on? And I answer. We have a traitor among us. How do you flush a traitor? 
[pulls guard Bishop out of her cell and pus his gun to her head] 
Cyrus Grissom: I want to know who is with me ans who is not? In one, two... 
Baby O: [pushes Poe out of the way as Poe was standing up to confess] No, wait. It was me. 
Cyrus Grissom: You've been near death this whole trip? 
Baby O: Yeah, friend it was me. 
Cameron Poe: No, no Cyrus he's crazy, the insulin made him nuts man. 
Baby O: Pretty clever, huh bitch? 
[Cyrus shoots Baby O in the stomach] 
Cameron Poe: Oh Jesus. 
Cyrus Grissom: [shouting] No, that's clever! 


(Con Air)


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Jackass Number 2*

*Hi!I'm Johnny Knoxville and this is THE BRAND!
and
Tastes like I'me eating pubes.
LOLZ!*


----------



## Steph-Yamanaka (Apr 9, 2007)

"So they wanna get to know me do they? They wanna spend a little 'qualit time' with The Grinch. Well I suppose I could do with a little 'social interaction'"

The Grinch...in...The Grinch!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2007)

"Vote for Pedro." Napoleon Dynamite (Napoleon Dynamite)


It had to be done...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tommy Boy

Tommy-I can't take it any more!My dad just died,The Factory's going under,I just killed Bambi,AND EVERYTIME I DRIVE I WANNA JERK THE WHEEL!


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 9, 2007)

Agent_Smith said:


> Spaceballs had all the best quotes too numourous to list!
> 
> _Dark Helmet: Raspberry. There's only one man who would dare give me the raspberry: Lone Star!
> [camera moves in closer and closer during his dialog until it smashes into Dark Helmet and knocks him out]
> ...



Prolly one of the funniest movies I've seen! 
"Oh, your helmet's so BIG-"
And also-
DH: What's with him?
CS: He's an Asshole, sir.
DH: Well, I can see that-
CS: No that's his name-Major Asshole. And that's 1st shooter Philip Asshole.
DH: Geez, how many Assholes are on this ship, anyway?
All of crew stands up: YO!!!!!!
DH: Great! I knew it! I'm SURROUNDED by Assholes!(pulls down mask) Keep firing, Assholes!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 9, 2007)

MORE SPACEBALLS!

_Dark Helmet: Ah, planet Druidia. And under that air shield, ten thousand years of fresh air. We must get through that air shield!
Colonel Sandurz: [Summing up the evil plan of the movie] We will, sir. Once we kidnap the princess, we can force her father, King Roland, to give us the combination to the air shild, thereby destroying Planet Druidia and saving Planet Spaceballs.
Dark Helmet: [to camera] Everybody got that?
Dark Helmet: Good. When will the princess be married?
Colonel Sandurz: Within an hour, sir.
Dark Helmet: Well I hope it's a long ceremony, 'cause it's gonne be a short honeymoon.
[laughs "evil"]
Barf: I know we need the money, but...
Lone Starr: Listen! We're not just doing this for money... We're doing it for a SHIT LOAD of money!
Barf: Oh, you're right. And when you're right, you're right. And you - you're always right.
Lone Starr: So, Lord Helmet, at last we meet again for the first time for the last time.
Dark Helmet: Raspberry. There's only one man who would dare give me the raspberry: Lone Star!
[camera moves in closer and closer during his dialog until it smashes into Dark Helmet and knocks him out]
Dark Helmet: What's the matter, Colonel Sandurz? CHICKEN?
Self-Destruct Voice: [aboard Mega-Maid] Thank you for pressing the self destruct button.
[Colonel Sandurz, Dark Helmet and the Video Operator are watching Spaceballs (1987), the movie]
Colonel Sandurz: That's much too early. Prepare to fast-forward!
Video Operator: Preparing to fast-forward!
Colonel Sandurz: Fast-forward!
Video Operator: Fast-forwarding, sir!
[Skroob, Helmet, and Sanders reach the cancellation button]
Dark Helmet: Out of order? FUCK! Even in the future, nothing works!
Lone Starr: What the hell was that noise?
Dot Matrix: That was my virgin-alarm. It's programmed to go off before you do!
Dark Helmet: Say goodbye to your two best friends, and I don't mean your pals in the Winnebago.
President Skroob: Why didn't somebody tell me my ass was so big?
[after the self-destruction mechanism has been activated]
President Skroob: Sandurz, Sandurz. You got to help me. I don't know what to do. I can't make decisions. I'm a president!
[when Lone Star and Barf stops on the outer space gas-station]
Waitress: Ready to order?
Woman in Diner: Ah, yes, we'll both have the lunafish.
Dark Helmet: So, Lone Star, now you see that evil will always triumph because good is dumb.
Dark Helmet: Before you die there is something you should know about us, Lone Star.
Lone Starr: What?
Dark Helmet: I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate.
Lone Starr: What's that make us?
Dark Helmet: Absolutely nothing! Which is what you are about to become.
[Princess Vespa has been given a gun]
Princess Vespa: I ain't shooting this thing, I hate guns.
[her hair gets singed by a laser]
Princess Vespa: My hair, he shot my hair. Son of a bitch!
[begins blasting]
Minister: Dearly beloved, we are gathered here today to witness Princess Vespa, daughter of King Roland going right past the altar, heading down the ramp and out the door!
Colonel Sandurz: Oh, my God. It's Mega Maid. She's gone from suck to blow.
Pizza the Hutt: Well, if it isn't Lone Star. And his sidekick, Puke.
Barf: That's Barf.
Pizza the Hutt: Barf... Puke... *Whatever!*
Yogurt: And may the schwartz be with you!
Dark Helmet: No, it's not what you think. It's much, much worse!
Dot Matrix: Can we talk? OK, we all know Prince Valium is a pill. But you could have married him for your father's sake and had a headache for the next 25 years.
Colonel Sandurz: Sir, do you think we're being too literal?
Dark Helmet: No you fool, we're following orders. We were told to comb the desert so we're combing it.
Barf: It's like the Temple of Doom or something.
Dot Matrix: Well, it sure ain't Temple Beth Israel.
Dark Helmet: Yogurt! Yogurt! I hate Yogurt! Even with Strawberries.
[Mega-Maid's computer counts down to self-destruct]
Self-Destruct Voice: Ten... nine... eight... six...
President Skroob: Six? What happened to seven?
Self-Destruct Voice: Just kidding! Seven... six... five... four... three... two... one... have a nice day.
President Skroob, Colonel Sandurz, Dark Helmet: Thank you.
Colonel Sandurz: Prepare ship for light speed.
Dark Helmet: No, no, no, light speed is too slow.
Colonel Sandurz: Light speed, too slow?
Dark Helmet: Yes, we're gonna have to go right to ludicrous speed.
Princess Vespa: Who are you?
Barf: Barf!
Dot Matrix: Not in here, mister! This is a Mercedes!
Colonel Sandurz: They must have hyperjets on that thing.
Dark Helmet: And what do we have on this thing? A cuisinart?
Lonestar: It's Spaceball 1.
Barf: They've gone to plaid!
[man who ate the Space Special is becoming violently ill]
Woman in Diner: Bring him some water!
Trucker in Cap: Water, my ass! Get this guy some Pepto-Bismol!
Dark Helmet: What did you do? You turned it off!
Colonel Sandurz: Turned off what? I just turned off the screen.
Colonel Sandurz: No, you didnt! You turned off the movie!
Dark Helmet: What the hell am I looking at? When does this happen in the movie?
Colonel Sandurz: Now. You're looking at now sir. Everything that happens now, is happening now.
Dark Helmet: What happened to then?
Colonel Sandurz: We passed then.
Dark Helmet: When?
Colonel Sandurz: Just now. We're at now, now.
Dark Helmet: Go back to then!
Colonel Sandurz: When?
Dark Helmet: Now.
Colonel Sandurz: Now?
Dark Helmet: Now!
Colonel Sandurz: I can't.
Dark Helmet: Why?
Colonel Sandurz: We missed it.
Dark Helmet: When?
Colonel Sandurz: Just now.
Dark Helmet: When will then be now?
Colonel Sandurz: Soon.
Dark Helmet: How soon?
Video Operator: Sir!
[Dark Helmet has becomed far too confused and everyone now ignores him even though he's center screen]
Dark Helmet: What?
Video Operator: We've identified their location.
Dark Helmet: Where?
Video Operator: It's the moon of Vega.
Colonel Sandurz: Good work. Set a course and prepare for our arrival.
Dark Helmet: When?
Video Operator: At 1900 hours, sir.
Colonel Sandurz: By high noon tomorrow they will be our prisoners.
Dark Helmet: Who?
Yogurt: I am the keeper of a greater power, a power known throughout the universe as the...
Barf: ...the Force?
Yogurt: No, the Schwartz!
President Skroob: As president of Planet Spaceball, I can assure both you and your viewers that there's absolutely no air shortage whatsoever. Yes, of course. I've heard the same rumor myself. Yes, thanks for calling and not reversing the charges. Bye-bye.
[hangs up]
President Skroob: Shithead.
Lone Starr: Did I miss something? When did we get to Disneyland?
John Hurt: Oh, no. Not again.
Minister: [at the wedding] We are here to unite Princess Vespa and Princess Valient... sorry, its the hair.
[Prince Valient shruggs like he understands]
Dot Matrix: I was saying; Do you realize what you've done?
Princess Vespa: Yes, and I'm glad. Glad, glad, glad, glad, glad.
Dot Matrix: I wonder if she's glad.
Commanderette Zircon: Shall I have Snotty beam you down, sir?
President Skroob: I don't know about this beaming stuff? Is it safe?
Commanderette Zircon: Oh yes, sir. Snotty beamed me twice last night. It was wonderful.
Princess Vespa: Hey! I don't have to put up with this! I'm rich!
Minister: What's your name?
Barf: Barf.
Minister: Your full name?
[Barf sucks in chest to look stronger]
Barf: Barf-olemew!
Dark Helmet: [to Col. Sandurz] Give me that, you petty excuse for an officer!
Princess Vespa: Ha, didn't even stay for the wedding. Just took his million spacebuck and ran.
King Roland: He didn't take the million...
Princess Vespa: I can see it all now.
[turns to King Roland]
Princess Vespa: Can't you see he loves me?
Minister: Excuse me! I'm trying to conduct a wedding here which has nothing to do with love, so please be quiet!
King Roland: I'm sorry.
Princess Vespa: I'm sorry.
Prince Valium: I'm sorry.
Minister: Don't be sorry, be quiet!
Princess Vespa, King Roland, Prince Valium: [shouts] Sorry!
Minister: Do you?
Lone Starr: Yes
Minister: Do you?
Princess Vespa: Yes
Minister: GOOD, you're married. KISS HER!
Princess Vespa: Now listen you...
Lone Starr: You listen. On this ship, you're to refer to me as 'idiot', not 'you captain'. I mean, you know what I mean.
Princess Vespa: And you will not call me 'you'. You will never address me as 'you'. You will call me 'your royal highness'.
Lone Starr: You are royal pain in the...
Barf: Whoa, hold it, time.
Colonel Sandurz: Prepare ship for ludicrous speed! Fasten all seatbelts, seal all entrances and exits, close all shops in the mall, cancel the three ring circus, secure all animals in the zoo!
Dark Helmet: You have the ring, and I see your Schwartz is as big as mine. Let's see how well you handle it.
Colonel Sandurz: What shall we do now, Sir?
Dark Helmet: Well, are we stopped?
Colonel Sandurz: We're stopped, Sir.
Dark Helmet: Good. Well, why don't we take a five minute break?
Colonel Sandurz: Very good, Sir.
Dark Helmet: Smoke if you got'em.
[Faints]
Lone Starr: Barf! Barf! BARF!
Barf: Always when I'm eating!
Alien puppet: [singing and dancing] Hello my baby, hello my honey, hello my ragtime gal! Send me your kiss by wire, baby my heart's on fire! If you refuse me honey you'll lose me then you'll be left alone, oh baby telephone and tell me I'm your own!
Dark Helmet: What's the matter with this thing? What's with all that churning and bubbling? You call that a Radar Screen?
[Sandurz points to the sign on the machine]
Colonel Sandurz: No sir, we call it Mr. Coffee. Care for some?
Dark Helmet: I always have coffee when I watch radar, you know that!
Colonel Sandurz: Of course I do, sir.
Dark Helmet: Everybody knows that!
All the henchmen in the room: Of course we do, sir!
Dark Helmet: Now that I have my coffee I'm ready to watch radar. Where is it?
Colonel Sandurz: Right here, sir.
[Sandurz points to the sign on the radar screen that says Mr. Radar] _


*A Shitload Ain't It?*


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 9, 2007)

Whee! Hey, didja know that as Yogurt, Brooks got an awful rash on his face and neck from the gold makeup? He was also walking on his knees the whole time, too!
Rick Moranis made up all the dialogue for the doll sequence. Nobody knew what to expect!
Brooks first wanted to make the movie just an hour and a half's worth of that big ass space ship going past the screen. The largest ship in space movie history!...but the guys in charge said no, you need a princess, and a plot, etc.


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 10, 2007)

"Yes, that's right. Oh, come on out, my lovelies. Cheer your old Dad up. Poor Daddy, surrounded by filthy rats in this joy-less, sun-less void! But don't worry, Daddy will get rid of them all. They'll all be deady-weddy. "

Toad, Flushed Away


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 10, 2007)

[Matrix has thrown a pipe through Bennett]
*Matrix:* Let off some steam, Bennett.

*Sully:* Here's twenty dollars to get some beers in Val Verde. It'll give us all a little more time with your daughter.
*Henriques:* Heh.
*Matrix:* You're a funny man, Sully, I like you. That's why I'm going to kill you last.  

*Matrix:* Remember, Sully, when I promised to kill you last?
*Sully:* That's right, Matrix. You did.
*Matrix:* I lied. 

*Cooke:* You scared friend? Well you should be because this green beret is going to kick your big ass.
*Matrix:* I eat green berets for breakfast. And right now I'm very hungry.
*Cindy:* I can't believe this macho bullshit.

*Matrix:* Don't break radio silence until they see me.
*Cindy:* How will I know?
*Matrix:* Because all fucking hell is going to break loose. 

[Cooke aims a gun at Matrix]
*Cooke:* Fuck you, asshole!
[Cooke squeezes the trigger, but the gun clicks empty]
*Matrix:* Fuck *you*, asshole. 

*Bennett:* John, I'm not going to shoot you between the eyes. I'm going to shoot you between the balls. 

[Plane will not start]
*Matrix:* Come on, you piece of shit. Fly or die.
[Plane starts up]
*Matrix:* Works every time. 

*Gen. Kirby:* Leave anything for us?
*Matrix:* Just bodies. 

*Matrix:* We'll take Cooke's car. He won't be needing it.

*Cindy:* You steal my car, you rip the seat out, you kidnap me, you ask me to help you find your daughter which I very kindly do, and then you get me involved in a shoot out where people are dying and there's blood spurting all over the place, and then I watch you rip a phone booth out of a wall, swing from the ceiling like Tarzan, and then there's a cop that's going to shoot you and I save you and they start chasing me. Are you going to tell me what's going on or what?
*Matrix:* No. 

*Diaz:* Mellow out man. We can't talk business with you waving guns in people's faces. Your daughter is safe, Colonel. Now whether she stays that way is up to you. My people, they got some business with you. And if you want your kid back, then you gotta co-operate, right?
*Matrix:* Wrong!
[shoots Diaz between the eyes] 

*Matrix:* [pulling Sully out of the telephone booth] You son of a bitch!

*Bennett:* John, I feel good. Just like old times. What's it feel like to be a dying man? You're a dead man, John!
*Matrix:* Bullshit
*
(Commando)*


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2007)

Riddick: [After killing a creature in a very stylish manner.] Did not know who it was fucking with! 

Riddick: Looks clear. 
[A creature runs at Johns from its hiding spot before taking flight.] 
Johns: You said clear. 
Riddick: I said looks clear. 
Johns: How does it look now? 
Riddick: Looks clear. 

Riddick: All you people are so scared of me. Most days I'd take that as a compliment. But it ain't me you gotta worry about now. 

Paris: Paris P. Olgilvie. Antiquities dealer, entrepreneur. 
Riddick: Richard B. Riddick. Escaped convict. Murderer. 

Johns: Battlefield doctors decide who lives and dies. It's called 'triage'. 
Riddick: They kept calling it 'murder' when I did it. 

Jack: [sneaks up on Paris and puts a sharp bone up to his throat] He'd probably get you here, right here, under the chin, and you'd never even hear him. That's how good Riddick is! 
Paris: Tell me, did you run away from your parents, or did they run away from you? 

(*Pitch Black*)


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Apr 10, 2007)

borat - this is my girlfreind pamela i will take her virgin
frat boy - dude she isnt a virgin
borat - liar liar your pants are fire
(watching sex tape)
borat - waht is she doing
frat boy - suckin some dick man


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 11, 2007)

This quote always pops up into my mind for some reason.

Fallen
Azazel: Can you imagine what it feels like to be alive for thousands of years, and then realize you're actually going to die, 'cause some self-righteous cop decided that he was going to save the fucking world?


----------



## sel (Apr 12, 2007)

Kiss kiss bang bang



> Perry: Look up idiot in the dictionary. You know what you'll find?
> Harry: A picture of me?
> Perry: No! The definition of idiot. Which you fucking are!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2007)

^Great Line, great movie.


----------



## batz (Apr 12, 2007)

Space Balls is hilarious!!

This one's from Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby

Jean Girard: My name is Jean Girard and I am a racing-car driver just like you except I am from Formula Un. I am the greatest one in the whole world. I have been following your career with great interest, Monsieur Bobby.
Ricky Bobby: I can't understand a word you've said the whole time.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Did you eat some peanut butter or something?
Ricky Bobby: Yeah, you sound like a dog with peanut butter on the roof of your mouth
Jean Girard: I think what you are hearing is my accent. I am French.
Ricky Bobby: You say you're French?
Jean Girard: Oui.
[sounds like 'We']
Ricky Bobby: We? No, we are not French. We're American, because you're in America, okay? Greatest country on the planet
Jean Girard: Well, what have you given the world apart from George Bush, Cheerios, and the ThighMaster?
Ricky Bobby: Chinese food?
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Chinese food.
Jean Girard: That's from China.
Ricky Bobby: Pizza.
Jean Girard: Italy.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Chimichanga.
Jean Girard: Mexican.
Ricky Bobby: Really, smarty-pants? What did French land give us?
Jean Girard: We invented democracy, existentialism, and the blowjob.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: Those are three pretty good things.
Ricky Bobby: Hey.
Cal Naughton, Jr.: That last one's pretty cool


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Talledega Nights

Jean Girard: (How ever the hell you say bye in french)

Cal Naughton Jr.:Now hold on there Mr.Fancy-Pants Foriegner,you just broke my bro's arm.Now your 'bout to get TASERED!Say Hello to Dr.Watts!


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 14, 2007)

"Excuse me while I whip this out."
-Sheriff Bart(Blazing Saddles)
And also, in mugging KKKs:
Jim:"Hey, boys! Look what I found!"(grabs Bart)
Bart:"Hey, where all the white women at?"
KKKs run behind rock and get beat up


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 14, 2007)

I've got at least 4 favorite quotes and i cant figure out which 1 2 choose, so:
"BUCKLE THIS!!!LUDACROUS SPEED, GO!!!!!!!!:"-Dark Helmet, Spaceballs
"BUT WHY IS THE RUM GONE?!?!?!?"-Jack Sparrow, 1st Pirates of the carribean movie
"Hes gonna deflower her in the tower!"-Achoo, Robin Hood, men in tights
"THERE ARE F@!#$ING SNAKES ON THIS F@!#$ING PLANE!!!!!!!"-Samuel L. Jackson, snakes on a plane


----------



## Hatake_Kakashi85 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Tyler Durden (Fight Club):
> 
> "The first rule of Fight Club is . . . you do not talk about Fight Club."
> 
> ...



You forgot these ones...

"Even the mona lisa is falling apart"

"I reject any aception of civilization specially the importance of material posecions"


All from "the Fight club"


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2007)

*Kinman Tau:* Don't fear the weapon, fear the man.

*Mace Ryan:* Chicago PD thinks you're a cop-killer, you know what that means?
*Jake Lo:* I'm off the departments Christmas list? 

*Mace Ryan:* Jake, why don't you take your fists of fury outside. You're making the poor man nervous.
*Jake Lo:* Good.
*Mace Ryan:* [pointing to himself] This poor man! 

*Jake Lo:* Whatever it takes? Whatever it takes is something that happens to somebody else. 
*
(Rapid Fire)*


----------



## Altron (Apr 17, 2007)

The Fast and the furious Tokyo Drift

Morimoto (To Shaun) -"Gaijin, When is your next race? I would love to be there"

Shaun-"Why don't be in it?"

Morimoto-"Are you really a badass cowboy, or do you just talk like one?"


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 17, 2007)

_"There are few things as fetching as a bruised ego on a beautiful angel._ - *Stunt Man Mike, Grindhouse*


----------



## ronin_samurai (Apr 19, 2007)

YIPPI KAI YEYYY MOther fucker... ---------> Bruce willis (Die HArd Trilogy)

I am Not a hero, but i served in the company of heroes--------> (Band of Brothers the series)


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (May 5, 2007)

Scraggly guy:"Hey, yall, the new sheriff's a ni-"
DONGGG!
Townfolk:"Yay! He's saying the sheriff's a-near! Drum up the band!"
Scraggly guy:"No, gosh-darndamnflabbit! The new sheriff's a ni-"
DONNNG!
-Blazing Saddles


----------



## uncle jafuncle (May 7, 2007)

AK: Are you alright? You appear to be injured.
Vincent Van Gogh: This?
AK: Yeah.
Vincent Van Gogh: Yesterday I was trying to complete a self portrait. I just couldn't get the ear right, so I cut it off and threw it away. 

Yume


----------



## Ongakukage (May 7, 2007)

WAR! Hough! yeah! What is it good for? absolutely NOTHING!

Jackie Chan (Cheif Inspector Lee)- Rush Hour


----------



## Champloon (May 8, 2007)

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.  ~ Dan Aykroyd (The Blues Brothers)


----------



## element_ice (May 8, 2007)

"not even a little wensleydale?"-wallace, a close shave
and while im at it
"oooh, the bounce is gone from his bungee"-hutch, curse of the warerabbit


----------



## HK-47 (May 18, 2007)

_*I KNOW WHO YOU ARRRREEE!!!!*_-
William Murderface
*BLOOD OCEAN*


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (May 18, 2007)

Champloon said:


> It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.  ~ Dan Aykroyd (The Blues Brothers)



Holy shit, that's a CLASSIC quote! Kudos, bro!Or sis!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 18, 2007)

"You ready Jack?"

"....I was born ready"  - Kurt Russell ~ Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Altron (May 28, 2007)

Old people in an apartment with creasy.

The Bible speaks of forgiveness. 

Creasy: Forgiveness is between them and God it is my job to arrange the meeting.


Lisa: What are you gonna do?
Creasy: What I do best. I'm gonna kill 'em. Anyone that was involved. Anybody who profited from it. Anybody who opens their eyes at me.
Lisa: [Whispering] You kill 'em all. 


Creasy "A bullet always tells the truth"

Creasy: Okay, my friend. It's off to the next life for you. I guarantee you, you won't be lonely. 

Creasy: Revenge is a meal best served cold.


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (May 28, 2007)

Patrick Bateman: There is an idea of a Patrick Bateman; some kind of abstraction. But there is no real me: only an entity, something illusory. And though I can hide my cold gaze, and you can shake my hand and feel flesh gripping yours and maybe you can even sense our lifestyles are probably comparable... I simply am not there.

Patrick Bateman: I have all the characteristics of a human being: blood, flesh, skin, hair; but not a single, clear, identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust. Something horrible is happening inside of me and I don't know why. My nightly bloodlust has overflown into my days. I feel lethal, on the verge of frenzy. I think my mask of sanity is about to slip. 

Patrick Bateman: Harold, it's Bateman, Patrick Bateman. You're my lawyer so I think you should know: I've killed a lot of people. Some girls in the apartment uptown uh, some homeless people maybe 5 or 10 um an NYU girl I met in Central Park. I left her in a parking lot behind some donut shop. I killed Bethany, my old girlfriend, with a nail gun, and some man uh some old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a dog last week. I killed another girl with a chainsaw, I had to, she almost got away and uh someone else there I can't remember maybe a model, but she's dead too. And Paul Allen. I killed Paul Allen with an axe in the face, his body is dissolving in a bathtub in Hell's Kitchen. I don't want to leave anything out here. I guess I've killed maybe 20 people, maybe 40. I have tapes of a lot of it, uh some of the girls have seen the tapes. I even, um... I ate some of their brains, and I tried to cook a little. Tonight I, uh, I just had to kill a LOT of people. And I'm not sure I'm gonna get away with it this time. I guess I'll uh, I mean, ah, I guess I'm a pretty uh, I mean I guess I'm a pretty sick guy. So, if you get back tomorrow, meet me at Harry's Bar, so you know, keep your eyes open. (This would be the one of the Confessions mentioned in the last quote.)

Patrick Bateman: There are no more barriers to cross. All I have in common with the uncontrollable and the insane, the vicious and the evil, all the mayhem I have caused and my utter indifference toward it I have now surpassed. My pain is constant and sharp and I do not hope for a better world for anyone, in fact I want my pain to be inflicted on others. I want no one to escape, but even after admitting this there is no catharsis, my punishment continues to elude me and I gain no deeper knowledge of myself; no new knowledge can be extracted from my telling. This confession has meant nothing. 

Patrick Bateman (Christian Bale)  American Psycho


----------



## WILD CARD (May 29, 2007)

V: People should not be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people. (V from Vendetta)


----------

